# Eye Dominance



## RAM223 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi just need some info on this subject. I just started shooting recurve again and i just wanted to see what people think. So here it is. I shoot LH but I'm R eye dominate. Ive been closing my R eye to shoot because I can see better out of my L eye than the R. Could I L eye D? Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Checking for eye dominance is a simple test. With both eyes open extend your arm out and use your index finger to point at an object. if you close your left eye and your finger does not move then you are right eye dominate. Your finger will move off to the right by closing your right eye.


----------



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife is cross eyed or something. Hers moves both ways. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM223 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah I did the check and I'm r eye dominate. while I'm shooting I close my R eye and have better vision with my L. basicaily Im R eye dominate, LH but I close my R eye and aim with my L eye. Idk if thats right or if i should try something else.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Trying an optometrist would help significantly. Ed


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

Eye dominance has nothing to do with which eye gives you better vision, it's simply the image that your brain chooses as the "main" image vs. the "peripheral" image. Yes you can be left handed (left hand dominate) and be right eye dominate. This is called "cross dominance", if you're cross dominant, I recommend shooting with the dominant hand, and closing the eye. Remember, eye dominance can change multiple times throughout your life time, while hand dominance rarely does (save massive injury). 

Hope I could help, 

Beefstew


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Do NOT shoot with 1 eye closed as this will take away with the amount of time your aiming eye will be able to focus on the target & will cause strain on aiming eye. Use a sight blinder or hat blinder or if you wear glasses use a piece of tape on the dominate eye lens & these will keep the dominate eye from taking over.


----------



## pjfmad (Aug 11, 2015)

I agree. I shoot RH and was right-eye dominant until my mid 50's when it change to my left. Closing my left eye did not help. A contact lens for my right eye did help a little. But in the end my competition days were over.


----------



## Thehunted (Mar 12, 2010)

Shoot both eyes open.


----------

